# Hungry Hungry Rhizo!



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

I woke up this morning to find this in my Rhizo's mouth:










Didn't think my Rhizo would be able to eat it all, but I came back to it about a half an hour later, and it was gone.

And no that's not the whole shrimp, that's just its molted outer shell (phew)!

These things eat anything!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I've seen them eat anthias and a few clowns  Oh yes...and a butterfly as well.

Good luck!


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> I've seen them eat anthias and a few clowns  Oh yes...and a butterfly as well.
> 
> Good luck!


Holy crap! A butterfly too? Damn! Is there anything that these guys won't eat?

I have a helfrichi firefish roaming about in my tank. I wouldn't want him to wander too close to my rhizo... yikes!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I fed my rhizo a part of a silverside and it gulped it down so quickly. The next day it did not look happy, and it started a bit of die off. I've read that it is possible to over feed them, which may have happened. Am now just letting it filter feed and it catches small bits from the water. Although I am missing my small yellow watchman goby...........


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ahhh!!! EeeeKKKKK!!!! That's what's been happening to my fish! No wonder the rhizo has had a smile on it's face this last week!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Most healthy fish know enough to stay away from things that will eat it. 

Fish that are sick/weak, cant swim away at the first stings, and well, dinner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

